
Why did you rename master to main? - imbaniac
https://github.com/pmmmwh/react-refresh-webpack-plugin/issues/113
======
rurban
And of course this insanity started with gnome:
[https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-
list/2019-May/...](https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-
list/2019-May/msg00066.html)

------
mtmail
Heated user comments like this make open source work frustating. The readme
file says the module is experimental (all caps), not stable and "Please DO NOT
use it if you cannot afford to face breaking changes in the future.", never
mind the license in all caps how there is no guarantees that it will work. Now
something changed and a developer linked directly to the name of the branch
instead of a npm(?) release, and that broke their scripts or libraries. I
don't see that dissimilar to renaming a file on a webserver and receiving a
complaint "I linked to your file in my HTML, rename it back".

------
melenaos
Is it trendy to change to main? Really why? Is it within the context of
eliminating the racial discrimination?

